# Omniweb 4.1??



## solrac (Oct 7, 2001)

I read on omnigroup.com that the omniweb 4.1 is supposed to be out in late September.

Is it nearly released? I can't wait to finally have a real web browser alternative. (I only consider 4.1 real because it will finally support true Flash.)

-solrac-


----------



## Crunchy in milk (Oct 7, 2001)

What do you mean by true flash support?

I can't comment as to the program 'nearly' being finished but they do have 4.1 the sneaky peak edition on the omniweb ftp site.  Its pretty nice, handles cookies better, prettier icon and has staged back and forward buttons (so you can skip back multiple pages at once finally).

I tried to visit shockwave.com with it but it didnt like the browser, I tried telling omniweb to tell the sites it was netscape 6 and netscape 4 but the site still didnt believe me.  Omni works fine with www.icebox.com though. Check out the Elvis and Jack Nicklaus mysteries for sure!


----------



## solrac (Oct 7, 2001)

And true javascript support

Omniweb doesn't work with Hotmail either. But they are tweaking their javascript too, for 4.1

As for true flash support, no one understands this! Flash in OmniWeb in 80k. The Macromedia Flash 5 player is like 420k

Flash on the mac is horrible. While a 400 mhz P3 PC will play back a movie at 24 fps, the same movie on a dual G4 867 with 2 GB of RAM will play back at 10 fps. Sorry. The software is a problem, not the hardware.

But....... the flash player in OmniWeb.. this unsupported 80k version...... it plays just as fast as on the PC!!!!!! Sweet!!!!!!!

But..... you cannot see a full flash site. You can only see banner ads or simple animations. Try going to www.vmatrix.com, or www.nightplans.com, or www.flashchallenge.com

It will maybe start in OmniWeb, but it'll get stuck. It is not full Flash 5. Now try going to the site in Explorer. All the flash functions and controls work. But on the mac it's slow as shit.

Good example: www.flashgods.com/portfolio/games/tetris.swf
OmniWeb starts it, but you can't play Tetris!
Explorer or Netscape have true flash players. You can play the game.

-solrac-


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 7, 2001)

> Omniweb doesn't work with Hotmail either.



Actually, with OmniWeb 4.1sp1, it appears that they have fixed this. Now if only I ever got anything relevant with Hotmail...


----------



## Britney F. (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't find 4.1 on their FTP site.  Does anyone have the link?

Thanks,
Britney


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 7, 2001)

You can get their sneaky peak at http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/ , but be sure to check the Read Me that it comes with. It is by no means complete, and hence why you couldn't find it in the normal places. Personally, I like it a lot better than OmniWeb 4.0.5, and am using it now. But if it screws up your computer, you can't really blame the OmniGroup.


----------



## Crunchy in milk (Oct 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *You can get their sneaky peak at http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/ , but be sure to check the Read Me that it comes with. It is by no means complete, and hence why you couldn't find it in the normal places. Personally, I like it a lot better than OmniWeb 4.0.5, and am using it now. But if it screws up your computer, you can't really blame the OmniGroup. *



Like the readme states its not finished yet and has memory issues, if I have 3 or 4 windows open which is normal web browsing behaviour for me, it can crash out of nowhere   Im pretty sure its the cookies setting.  I have it set to ask for each cookie and my god there are sooo many cookies these days its just disgusting.  What do they need all that data for? Im really getting shitted off with cookies.


----------



## solrac (Oct 7, 2001)

I see no differences between 4.1 sneak peek and 4.0.5.

WHY?????????
The only differences are:
1) new icon
2) ctrl-click on a flash movie gives the correct Flash Menu (but not right click??? Why doesn't right click work on a flash movie?)
3) Memory leaks

Look, hotmail still doesn't work. Namely, when you check a message to delete, it thinks no message is checked.

Flash still doesn't work. You still can't play tetris (www.flashgods.com/portfolio/games/tetris). You can't enter www.vmatrix.com. You can't enter www.flashgods.com. It's the same as the OmniWeb 4.0.5 flash plug in except it has the normal flash menu on ctrl-click. What the hell is this???

I hope they know Flash 5 is NOT working (although their readme file seems to state they are ALL done and ONLY fixing memory leaks now, and having some javascript problem).

Please God let OmniWeb 4.1 work with javascript, java, and Flash.......

-solrac-


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 7, 2001)

OmniWeb 4.1 looks to be a big improvement. I still see some major problems with SP1, but, for the first time I can use it with my online banking (Wachovia). MOF, it's the only browser other than IE that works with my bank right now...

Flash 5 support looks much better, however some sites like www.foxsports.com which uses Flash extensively, doesn't seem to work. Neither does www.espn.com, which gives every browser except IE fits in rendering it's pages.

OmniGroup is definitely making substantial progress. I hope they can have 4.1 done by MWSF '02. I think OmniWeb is going to be THE browser for any platform in the coming years. Websites look amazing under it, due mostly to the heavy use of antialiased text (courtesy of the Quartz rendering engine).


----------



## solrac (Oct 7, 2001)

They need full javascript functionality

They need full Flash 5 functionality

(And third, less important, but a must have... java)

if the first two things don't work, OmniWeb will never be a real browser. It will be useless.

If All three work, then it will be the best browser ever made, and OmniGroup will have accomplished something great: Toppling Microsoft in the biggest software war ever fought, the web browser war.

I wish I could contact someone at OmniGroup and help them test flash functionality, they need flash experts like my group to make sure their browser works with Flash.

-solrac-


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 7, 2001)

I have heard that for 4.1 they are going to use the same plugin that explorer uses, so it should have all the same functionality of the explorer version.  It will probably have the same speed problem too though.  

Maybe they put this off until v 5 though, because I would have thought that they would have it working in the 4.1 preview.


----------



## ink (Oct 8, 2001)

You all need to check out the latest nightly build for Mozilla-MacOS X.  It is awesome, fast and fully compliant with most any standard out there.  It has tabs to open new windows in, it can disable pop-up windows that you didn't click on, it can even look Aquaish with the correct theme installed.  If you're using Omniweb because of the looks, I understand; but for everything else there is Mozilla.


----------



## solrac (Oct 8, 2001)

actually, just because they use the same plugin doesn't mean that they'll work the same

Explorer on mac sometimes can't send and receive variables from flash fast enough and an advanced flash movie won't work. But on netscape it works.

These are very subtle issues though, usually when flash tries to connect to databases.

-solrac-


----------



## solrac (Oct 8, 2001)

What is so good about mozilla? It is just netscape 6 with mozilla graphics, and a debug menu. Am I missing something?

-solrac-

(quoted from above
Try Mozilla 

You all need to check out the latest nightly build for Mozilla-MacOS X. It is awesome, fast and fully compliant with most any standard out there. It has tabs to open new windows in, it can disable pop-up windows that you didn't click on, it can even look Aquaish with the correct theme installed. If you're using Omniweb because of the looks, I understand; but for everything else there is Mozilla. 
__________________
--
Macin-tut


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2001)

While Netscape gives out updates about every half year or so, the mozilla builds are nightly. You'll get all the latest developments (and bugs of course) by using the nightly builds of mozilla. For me the builds have been far more stable and usable than what Netscape puts out. Also it's not THAT bloated.

OmniWeb 4.1sp1 is to be considered an alpha release, so don't bug them, they're a great company and 4.1 will be fine soon. We've bugged them on the ow-mailing list to release an sp1 as soon as possible, that's why this one isn't stable at all. But it lets us believe that it'll be great. For now, download it because of the gorgeous icon and the text antialiasing.


----------



## frgee (Oct 8, 2001)

the rendering seems quicker in 4.1sp.  espn finally load properly!!


----------



## emxgarcia (Oct 15, 2001)

I like qwhat i see in Omniweb.  remember they are up vs. giants.  Lets ope they can pull this one off and lets start buy the product.


----------



## frgee (Oct 15, 2001)

emx -  vivia en banica hace 6 anos! (en la frontera entre haiti y la rep dom...donde vives, santo domingo?


----------



## emxgarcia (Oct 15, 2001)

En Santiago.  Somos Partners de Great Plains software (ahora microsoft great Plains) y dealer de Apple desde 1988.
Tengo una thinkPad t21 para lo primero y en casa (ahora) un G4 Cube 384 Mb, Studio Display.


----------



## frgee (Oct 15, 2001)

conoczo santiago - quede unos dias alla.

tengo g4 powerbook, no mas.  soy padre catolica...espero irme un dia para trabajar en nuestra parroquia en banica o en pedro santana.


----------



## emxgarcia (Oct 15, 2001)

Que curioso.  El padre Ramon Dubert tambien tiene mac, asi como Enesto Travieso.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 16, 2001)

What's with the Windows logo all over http://www.dr1.com/ ????


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey, Spanish only please. According to Altavista's Babelfish, what you should have said was:

Cuál está con la insignia de los Windows todo concluído http://www.dr1.com/

Granted, if that came out anything like the Spanish->English translations at Babelfish that I've been doing with this conversation, this says something has six butts.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 16, 2001)

LOL. Since "What's with" is an idiom (actually an abbreviation of an idiom "what is up with"), Babelfish's translation is most certainly incorrect!


----------



## emxgarcia (Oct 16, 2001)

The actual idom translation would be: ¿Y que es lo que pasa con el logo de Insignia? or ¿Cual es la idea del logo de Insignia?


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 18, 2001)

Absoulutely! And lo que pasa con el logo de Insignia is that it is a blatant trademark infringement!

Did they think having a logo that looks like the Window's logo makes them... cool? Or tech-savvy? Or that the whole country is a division of Microscoff?

Digame!


----------

